# Como conectar un rele 5 pines



## e-perez (Sep 12, 2007)

saludos a todos.......
necesito implementar un rele 5 pines para hacer prender una lampara a 110v, y estoy trabajando con un pic 16f88, si alguien me puede guiar como hacerlo le agradezco infinitamente.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 12, 2007)

Hola. Podés así como está en el dibujo. Perdón por la desprolijidad pero no tenia ganas de abrir el Multisim y lo hice en Paint.

Otra opción es usar un optoacoplador y un triac (personalmente prefiero evitar el uso de relays).


----------



## josecarlos007 (Ago 13, 2009)

que pines correspondenden a cada uno


----------



## pablo_4 (Ago 15, 2009)

En la mayoria de los RELES  nos india cual es cual, pero un moltimetro lo podemos averiguar.


----------



## GABILON (Ago 16, 2009)

josecarlos007 dijo:
			
		

> que pines correspondenden a cada uno


Hola. En la mayoria de los reles de cinco patas te encontrarás con la siguiente disposisción, a saber:
en un extremo dos patas que son los extremos de la bobina, si te fijas con un tester debería indicarte un valor de resistencia muy próximo a cero. en el otro extremo, verás que están las otras tres patas restantes, pues la del medio es el común, donde podrías, por ejemplo conectar un extremos de tus 220v, y las otras dos son los contactos del relé, siendo uno Normal Abierto (puede haber una sigla NA ó NO) y otro Normal Cerrado (NC ó NC jaja) estas siglas te indican la posición en estado de reposo del relé, es decir, sin alimentación, si te fijas con el tester, entre el común (C ó Cm) y el NA tenés que encontrar resistencia infinita, en caso contrario si es resisitencia 0, estás midiendo el NC. En el NA ó en el NC deberias conectar el otro extremo de tus 220v, recuerda que tu relé funcionará como llave, si usas la pata de NA, cunado tu pic envie un 1, la lámpara encenderá, en cambio, si usas el NC, la lámpara permanecerá encendida hasta que reciba el famoso 1 de tu pic. El diseño que te enviaron es correcto, puedes cambiar el transistor casi con seguridad por algún driver como los ULN2803 que te vendrán mas que bien si piensas usar mas de un relé.
PD: una cosa más, si mides y encuentras resistencia infinita, mide también la otra pata para asegurarte que tengas 0 de resistencia allí, porque también podrías tener resistencia infinita entre NC y NA y estar equivocado con la disposición de los pines.
suerte


----------



## BLAS13175 (Jun 4, 2011)

gracias por sus comentarios fueron de gran ayuda


----------



## ilcapo (Jul 4, 2011)

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Hola. Podés así como está en el dibujo. Perdón por la desprolijidad pero no tenia ganas de abrir el Multisim y lo hice en Paint.
> 
> Otra opción es usar un optoacoplador y un triac (personalmente prefiero evitar el uso de relays).



como seria el circuito con opto y triac ??? saludos!!!


----------

